# High Grade Scart connectors



## stephen93 (May 7, 2001)

I'm thinking of getting a good grade scart in the region of £20, is it worth it? reason I ask is, the scart that came with TiVo has gold connectors, is that as good as one for £20 or more?

Steve


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I am using 6 of these to connect all my gear and haven't yet seen any reason for spending £20+ on scart leads. http://www.tvcables.co.uk/cgi-bin/tvcables/SC001.html


----------



## yonderblue (Feb 14, 2002)

Check your local TK Maxx store they are selling IXOS XHT601 Ingot Scart (1.5m) for £14.99 each (Instore, They don't sell online) . I bought a couple and very pleased with them normally they are £30+ in most stores/online.


----------



## stephen93 (May 7, 2001)

I've got a Progold Scart the picture is alot better on my LCD tv


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I use the same SCARTs as RichardJH but got mine from the same place as TVCables by the look of it.
http://cpc.farnell.com/ search for Flat SCART and you'll find them. Prices are exVAT and you need to order >£35+VAT to get free shipping.

I reckon the SCART supplied with Tivo is pretty decent quality anyway but I needed straight out connectors for my SCART switcher.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a real problem with SCART cables working loose.

I am about to try

http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/page4.htm#scarts

He has always been a good source for parts.

BTW I am not affiliated to or related to hin in any way.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Might be worth running a search on "locking SCART" at CPC. 
Comes up with a lot of matches e.g. http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/endecaSearch/partDetail.jsp?SKU=AV07487&N=411. Click on the 'Catalogue Page' links to see more detail (the site's a bit awkward to use). The image in the description is in the paper catalogue and shows someone swinging a DVD player around their head by the SCART lead 
I'm not affilated to CPC either - just a satisfied customer.


----------

